
How Leo and Gertrude Stein Revolutionized the Art World - prismatic
https://lithub.com/how-leo-and-gertrude-stein-changed-the-art-world/
======
VonGuard
I live 5 blocks from where these two grew up in Oakland. I've always seen them
as role models. I admire their work greatly, and seek to replicate it in video
game preservation.

